# Posture assistant?



## donatellodemerlieux (Apr 18, 2011)

I have serious problems with my posture, even when I'm on my horse, although it is actually better while in the saddle. Sometimes I get major back and neck aches because of my bad posture, and it's also killing my confidence. I was wondering if anybody had any tips or suggestions of products that I could use to control this? It's mainly in my spine, from about my belt line to a little above the beginning of the ribs it arches inward, and above that it arches outwards, so it looks like my shoulders are hunched, and it actually looks odd when I straighten it up, and it's uncomfortable to sit like that after a while. I would also like this to be something I can do or wear while I'm in and out of the saddle, such as in school. I don't think anything is wrong or needs to be fixed, I just need tips! Thank you!


----------



## quarterhorse (Apr 18, 2011)

Im not sure what style you ride but there is this product called shoulders back. You can wear during shows under your shirt or even just in the practice ring. It is on the dover website called Doversaddlery.com it is an english riding web site but I believe that the shoulders back could work for both english and western. They also have a brace for the lower back.


----------

